

The NSA wants tech companies to give it 'front door' access to encrypted data - sinak
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/12/8392769/nsa-front-door-access-encryption-key/

======
tomglindmeier
The NSA is becoming a real threat to American Internet companies. This is
concerning.

~~~
skidoo
With the billions in tax breaks and subsidies, I have problems believing there
is actually any coercion between the NSA and the biggie tech companies. So I
don't see the NSA as a threat to those or any other American internet
companies, but rather to everyone else. The NSA are monsters.

------
anonbanker
If you need a reason to keep your data overseas, here it is. NSA seems hell-
bent on destroying the US' IT economy.

~~~
Zigurd
As others here have pointed out, US technology companies are very likely to be
complicit, having chosen to play along and get along. Are they sacrificing
their overseas revenue? Only the revenue from places that aren't the NSA's
beotches already. The ones that are know they have no autonomy of decision-
making and are comfortable with that.

